# Is bug gel same as water crystals?



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

I was thinking of using water crystals that I use for my plants as an aid to keep the soil moist in my criket tub and have just found out about bug gel.

Does anyone know it they're the same thing? As I'm now thinking of using it as a water source for my crickets.


----------



## joel-potts (Jun 7, 2010)

im not sure if they are the same , but i use them for my crickets, seems to work fine, just add a bit of calcium and vitamins to it when mixing it up


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, they're the same thing (less the vitamins/etc and food colouring).


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh good I can use the remainder of mt crystals then. I couldn't find calcuim and vitamin powder at the supermarket, I'll try and the chemist instead.


----------



## joel-potts (Jun 7, 2010)

try nutrobal or similar product , like what you dust with , will be fine :2thumb:


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

:2thumb:you need to go to a reptile shop or pet shop to get the right ones not a chemist:lol2:


Gentoo said:


> Oh good I can use the remainder of mt crystals then. I couldn't find calcuim and vitamin powder at the supermarket, I'll try and the chemist instead.


----------

